# Potato Chip Scarves Updated Again



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Links to Free Potato Chip Scarf Patterns (updated 11/4/2011)
I had to post this update to the update because the link to my favorite potato chip scarf was changed. It is on the Spins and Needle blog and when the blog was updated, the link to the scarf pattern changed.
I also added a few more of what I call a backbone type of Potato Chip scarf that I found on the Crystal Palace web site. 
Download a collection of potato chip scarves: At the very bottom of the page is a download of a collection of helix scarves with lots of variations including picot edging, eyelet and lace versions. Look to the extreme right for the word "download" written in blue to access it.

There are 2 basic kinds of potato chip scarf. One is a short row scarf that is usually called a helix, the other is made with a 90 to 100-stitch "backbone" followed by increase rows to form a ruffle. The ruffle can be narrow or wide, depending on how many rows you use. If you make one of the latter kind of potato chips, be sure you have a very long circular needle or you'll run out of needle (voice of experience). Potato chip scarves can be called by several different names besides potato chip: helix, short-row, spiral, ruffly, ruffled, curly or curly whirlie, etc.
Some of the potato chips on the forum: 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-4891-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-25075-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-27133-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-4154-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-4013-1.html
Other sites with free potato chip scarf patterns
My favorite: http://www.spinsandneedles.co.uk/blog/patterns/spiral-scarf-pattern/
http://curlywhirlies.blogspot.com/2005_11_01_archive.html
http://curlywhirlies.blogspot.com/2006_01_01_archive.html
http://www.knitpicks.com/kpimages/pdf/50355220.pdf
http://www.letsknit.co.uk/index.php/knitting_patterns/free_knitting_pattern/brill_frills/
http://oceanwavesquilts.typepad.com/my_weblog/2010/02/potato-chip-scarf.html
http://www.spinningdaily.com/media/p/6265.aspx
http://outloudaudiobooks.blogspot.com/2009/03/corkscrew-scarf.html
http://farmmommusings.blogspot.com/2009/08/corkscrew-potato-chips-scarf.html
http://oceanwavesquilts.typepad.com/my_weblog/2010/02/potato-chip-scarf.html
http://www.wondoflex.com.au/images/patterns/23_2.pdf
http://thingsalicewantstodo.blogspot.com/2011/02/potato-chip-scarf-in-paradise.html
http://www.knitpicks.com/kpimages/pdf/50355220.pdf
http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/scarves/sausalito-curly-scarf.html
http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns2/accessories/MochiPlus-scalloped-scarf.html
http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns2/accessories/minimochi-rufflescarf.html
http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/scarves/kidm-neckwrap-scarf.html
http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/scarves/bebop-party-corkscrew.html
http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/scarves/fizz-stardust-corkscrew-scarf.html
Two Crocheted Chips
http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/freeKnittingPatternRuffleScarf.asp
http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/corkscrew-scarf-blippity-party.html

Note: If you can't open the Lion Brand link below, go to the Lion Brand Home Page and search for: Knit Spiral Scarf, Pattern LB#50193-1K
http://cache.lionbrand.com/printablePatterns/kmm-spiralScarf.pdf
http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/58836.aspx
Check Ravelry: http://ravelry.com under all the possible names for potato chips (spiral, corkscrew, ruffled, ruffly, helix, shortrow, etc.) in case any new ones have been listed. 
Google is probably the one best source of free patterns, except for Ravelry. You'll definitely need to search under each and every term. I almost never use the word free when searching for patterns on Google or you'll end up missing any free patterns that don't have the word "free" somewhere in their text and many don't. However, if you aren't turning up any free patterns in your search, then, by all means add it to your search terms. If you want only knit or only crochet, add -knit or -crochet to your Google search terms.
Ravelry and Lion Brand require free accounts to download or access patterns. Most of the patterns in these links don't require accounts but you may encounter the odd one that does; any/all are free.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you MaryE. for all the work posting these links. I have bookmarked for future reference.
Hope all is well.
Katsch, Kathy


----------



## girlknitter (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info. As somewhat of a beginner, this provides lots of ways to try new stitches and not be overwhelmed by a large or expensive project. Almost done with current project and ready to try one of the scarfs.


----------



## Suzinky (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow! I have the original pattern and made several of the helix scarf; thanks for all the instructions for the variations for this pattern.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for all of your hard work in posting so many wonderful site and for sharing them! Revan


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

Wow Mary, Thanks for all of the info. 

I have seen many potato chip scarves, and have considered about making one, but always wondered if I would actually wear it. Of all that I have seen, I must admit that I do like yours the best. Some are too curly, where yours has ruffles--but just the right amount. I LOVE IT! Can't wait to try it.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

jenk57 said:


> Wow Mary, Thanks for all of the info.
> I have seen many potato chip scarves, and have considered about making one, but always wondered if I would actually wear it. Of all that I have seen, I must admit that I do like yours the best. Some are too curly, where yours has ruffles--but just the right amount. I LOVE IT! Can't wait to try it.


The scarf is made out of a sumptuous mohair blend from Trendsetter called Dune. The color is Lavender and Lace. It's more pink than it looks in the photo. I splurged on 2 skeins to make the scarf for my daughter-in-law. It's her Christmas preasent.
It's knitted pretty loosely to give it more drape and make it a little less curly.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the scarf links. Much appreciated!!


----------



## SophieD09 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

